# Dixie Chicks at it again



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I saw they are going on tour again. Seeing as they havent released any new music in years I assume they are running low on money...

It appears Maines didnt learn here lesson after bashing Bush back in 2003.

https://www.yahoo.com/music/dixie-chicks-natalie-maines-im-ashamed-ted-cruz-224321364.html

As a country music fan I am ashamed the Dixie chicks are "country"...


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

> As a country music fan I am ashamed the* Dixie chicks are "country"*...


Me standing in the barn don't make me a tractor.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

The chunky chick has yet to realize that she is only one vote, the same as the rest of us.

As for Ted Cruz carpet bombing remark, if England and allied forces had not carpet bombed then we would all be speaking German or Japanese right now and she would not have the freedom to express her shallow minded opinion.


----------

